# chips



## Brokecollegestudent (Feb 25, 2008)

just wondering... im sure this is another post, but i didnt really find anything. Anyway, i was just wondering if you guys had any suggestions on a chip. Im not really looking for more power, just maybe efficiency. Maybe milk a few more miles per gallon outta this w8... Thanks


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: chips (Brokecollegestudent)*

W8 chips cost around $600.00 for GIAC, Wetterauer and I think Neuspeed.
Not sure about Upsolute and Unitronics, but I would imagine about the same.
You will be driving a lot of miles to recover that investment in fuel savings.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: chips (BlueSteW8)*

600$ is not that bad.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: chips (wolfy19)*

$600.00 is the same price as the Audi V8 chips, so that at least is on par.
My first 4Motion was a 2.8 30v V6, and the chip was 300.00 for that, so it was a bit of a shock to pay 600.00.
But I also then added the 100 octane program, stock program, and handheld switcher.


----------



## fvbean (Aug 7, 2007)

I did the GIAC and love it


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (fvbean)*

What are the gains from a chip in a W8?
My friend's cam adjusters just went, under warranty luckily. After that ordeal I think he wants to stay stock but I'm still interested in the gains...


----------



## 2deepn2dubs (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: (vdubjet20)*

is it a chip or ecu reflash?


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (2deepn2dubs)*

For the W8, it is a reflash.
For the claimed gains/ dyno plot?
Stock 193.2 whp @ 5,750 rpms
Stock 202.6 ft-lbs @ 2,750 rpms
Performance "pump" file 219.5 whp @ 6,250 rpms
Performance "pump" file 219.9 ft-lbs @ 2,750
The "race" file for 100+ octane throws about another 7-10 whp/ 12-15 ft-lbs on top of that (for an additional 100.00).
I also purchased the "stock" mimic file (for 50.00) and the handheld flashloader (150.00?)
http://www.giacusa.com


_Modified by BlueSteW8 at 11:39 AM 3-25-2008_


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (BlueSteW8)*

Very nice gains for a reflash on a NA car. I'm assuming no supporting mods are needed?


----------



## AJB (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: (BlueSteW8)*

Wow...the W8 loose alot of hp at the wheels.


----------



## vdubjet20 (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: (AJB)*

That's what AWD will do to you. It's worth it though. 0-60 faster than your first sexual experience.


----------



## BlueSteW8 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: (vdubjet20)*

Yes, the AWD throws on drive train losses - but I think the car dynoed by Matrix Integrated was a Tip as well.
Matrix also used their proto-type CAI to run the dyno, though I doubt that had much to do with the gains.
GIAC seems to have the "must be used with a CAI to maximize gains" on every program file they sell.
I went with an ITG panel filter, and forgot to put the slush screen back in after I cleaned it.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (BlueSteW8)*

On top of the 21hp gain, I also picked up 2mpg with the Wett chip. And less drivetrain loss...


----------



## flavin42 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: chips (Brokecollegestudent)*

I chipped my w8 along with a KNN filter, I got 2 extra MPG and extra response. However, if the KNN filter gets dirty, I lose the extra MPG AND the get knocks in the engine during exceleration. I paid 600 for the flash and 50 buck for the KNN filter.


----------

